# 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

O.k fellas.....That time of the month for my S4 again..
Just replaced the auxillary water pump, and upgraded the the GIAC X software..
Runs great!! Freakin fastt!!!
O.k heres the story, got chipped.....Ran great...Next day auxilary water pump crapped out on me..
So I removed the old broken unit, replaced it, put it all back together anally, (perfectly) I start her up, and boom...
Flashing Engine light... Ran codes, misfire cyl 2 & 4
I Just replaced Plugs(NGK), Just installed intake and exhuast system from AWE, I switched around the coils and the Misfire stays in the same place...Co coils are clear, for now..lol...
I havent checked the ICM's yet....Nor do I know how....Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4 (NYEuroTuner)*

power stages


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4 (2035cc16v)*

?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4 (NYEuroTuner)*

The two black chips heatsinked on top of the intake air box are the ignition Power Output Stages, one for each cyl bank. Switch them to see if the codes follow to the other bank.
Careful with these lil puppies as they're expensive


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4 (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_The two black chips heatsinked on top of the intake air box are the ignition Power Output Stages, one for each cyl bank. Switch them to see if the codes follow to the other bank.
Careful with these lil puppies as they're expensive









I swaped them, gonna drive for a day then scan codes...But i have one question... WOuld a boost leak give me misfire codes?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Audi S4 Misfire Cyl 2 & 4 (NYEuroTuner)*

ICM's are fine........

But My MAF is shot.....
I did a MAF test...
I disconnected the maf and drove the car, drives the same way, infact drives a little bit better... So my MAF is toasted..

And I might of ruined an O2 sensor driving my baby with a shot MAF...

Well see...Ill keep you guys posted...


----------

